# Trivia



## jar546 (Mar 6, 2011)

Where was this photo taken?  (it can be done)


----------



## fatboy (Mar 6, 2011)

I would guess Iraq or Afghanistan......can't do more research at home with dial-up. Cool though, like the MASH series camp.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks more like Bitburg, Germany or Luxembourg


----------



## jar546 (Mar 6, 2011)

If you use google earth or a map of the earth(to scale), you can figure it out.

No and No

i took the picture in 1986, no changes to the name of the country.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 6, 2011)

England ,,,


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2011)

not the azores???


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 6, 2011)

Close to 1,200 mi. from Morocco;

*Mailing Address:  *Commander, U.S. Forces Marianas, PSC 455 Box 152, FPO AP 96540


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 6, 2011)

First try was Aodamu, China but maybe Tajikistan


----------



## jar546 (Mar 6, 2011)

Seems like all guesses to me.  Everything is provided in order to pinpoint this location.


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2011)

sweden?????


----------



## Yikes (Mar 6, 2011)

Dunno... the set of M*A*S*H ??


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 6, 2011)

If Marrakech is at a bearing of 245 deg. this is probably in Tunisia or Sicily.  The other bearings appear to be great circle routes, and it's way too long since I messed with spherical trigonometry.  Are the distances in statute or nautical miles?


----------



## Yikes (Mar 6, 2011)

... let's see... what municipality does NOT have a signage ordinance?


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 6, 2011)

North of Tavigliano, Italy


----------



## jar546 (Mar 6, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> North of Tavigliano, Italy


Close, a little farther east


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 6, 2011)

Camandona or Callabiana? Little farther than 1291 miles possibly. My diagonal tool is not steady or it could have been too many adult beverages


----------



## jar546 (Mar 6, 2011)

Aviano, Italia


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, that would have taken way more than I could consume tonight     Beautiful place though and was fun treasure hunting.


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2011)

I thought it looked familiar , I stopped there for maybe an hour on the way to Athens


----------



## RJJ (Mar 7, 2011)

I have no idea, but did spot a code violation or two!

1. None treated lumber in contact with the ground!

2. Inappropriate foundation and failure to have wind uplift protection.

3. Box marked inspections and tests not forwarded to building official and discarded on the ground.

4. No sign permit!


----------



## texasbo (Mar 7, 2011)

Burbank bearing 330 deg.?

The beauty of Air Force navigation training...


----------

